
You can't make a silk purse from a sow's ear - edward
http://vincentsanders.blogspot.com/2018/06/you-cant-make-silk-purse-from-sows-ear.html
======
test6554
One way to reduce sound is to increase the distance from the sound. My
equipment is on a separate floor.

